# metal forming



## bashar2002 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ملفات pdf تشرح كيفية تشكيل المعادن بالتفصيل بالطرق التاليه

forgigng
rolling
extrusion
drawing of rod-wire and tubes
sheet metals forming
machining of metals 
advanced metal forming

واتمنى من الجميع الاستفاده وخصوصا مهندسو الانتاج
وهاهو الرابط :

http://www.4shared.com/file/SU_NBXUl/metal_forming.html


:73:​


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Solid Edge Man (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر وياريت لويوجد لديك تثميم اسطمبات بال forging


----------



## ACCCER (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووور اخى العزيز


----------



## Abu Laith (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا ............


----------



## أمين بكري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

البحث المناسب في الوقت المناسب شكرا باش مهندس


----------

